# Opinion of and Favorite Recordings of Glazunov's Symphony No. 1?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your opinion of Glazunov's Symphony No. 1? What is your favorite recording of this symphony? Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not. 

Thanks.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

As the work of a 16 year old, it's absolutely amazing. There's nothing immature about it. Of course the later symphonies have more personal imprints, and the 2nd is already a major step forward (that one is Glazunov's most underrated symphony, I feel).
When Glazonow's pupil Shostakovich presented his own first symphony (at the grand old age of 19...), his teacher must have felt nostalgic!
As for recordings, Serebier does the job nicely, I guess.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

It's too long, but pleasant enough. Quite an achievement for a teenaged kid. Neeme Jarvi nails it.


----------

